# remote central locking



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

does this come with all r33 gtr`s ?


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mine has a clifford that does the central locking - wasn't aware it was a standard feature. but I'm curious now too!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

No, It was an option available from Nissan if you wanted to tick the box.

We have fitted alarms to many R33's and about 50% of them need the drivers door to have a motor added to do central locking.


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine only has key central locking,- no remote, how easy would it be to intsall as I am going to get a new alarm fitted?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Pete G said:


> Mine only has key central locking,- no remote, how easy would it be to intsall as I am going to get a new alarm fitted?


Very easy, Just needs an after market C/Lock motor added. All alarm installers will supply and fit one for no more than 50 Euro.


----------

